
Spotifork – Fork a Spotify playlist - kabirvirji
https://github.com/kabirvirji/spotifork
======
detaro
How do you use Spotify that getting the playlist ID and pasting it to a shell
is faster than just copying the songs to a new playlist? I use the default
client and that seems easier there.

------
kabirvirji
Just a cool fun side project, I personally found it easier

